# Tiger Balm: does anyone know where I can get these in Cork?



## Sandy2004 (22 Feb 2007)

closed


----------



## Con (22 Feb 2007)

*Re: tiger balm*

A chemist


----------



## sim1 (26 Feb 2007)

*Re: tiger balm*

Boots should stock it. Sometimes in the €2 shops you can get something that is very very very like it for a bit cheaper!


----------



## ajapale (27 Feb 2007)

If you are like me and you thought that "Tiger Balm" was a [SIZE=-1]*Veterinary*[/SIZE] product then this article from wikipedia might throw some light on the subject.

*Tiger Balm*

*From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*

 The white and red versions of Haw Par Tiger Balm.

*Tiger Balm* is the trade name for a heat rub manufactured and distributed by Haw Par Healthcare in Singapore. It was originally developed in the 1870s by a herbalist in Rangoon, Burma, who asked his sons Aw Boon Haw and Aw Boon Par on his deathbed to perfect the product.

*Tiger Balm Recipe*

 Ingredients: % by weight amt. needed for 56oz. batch
Menthol crystals 20% 9.6 oz.
Camphor blocks 32% 15.36 oz.
Beeswax 20% 9.6 oz.
Petroleum Jelly 4% 1.92 oz.
Oil of Clove 8% 3.8 oz.
Oil of Cajuput 8% 3.8 oz.
Oil of Cinnamon 8% 3.8 oz.
Ammonium Hydroxide 1 oz. (optional)
If ammonium hydroxide is added, it turns red. Tiger Balm does not contain any tiger parts.

*External links*
Tiger Balm homepage
Haw Par Corporation homepage


----------



## liteweight (27 Feb 2007)

> If ammonium hydroxide is added, it turns red. Tiger Balm does not contain any tiger parts.



 My daughter swears by the stuff probably because she bought it in Thailand. Personally, I see no difference between it and Vick!


----------



## Sandy2004 (27 Feb 2007)

closed


----------



## liteweight (27 Feb 2007)

Sandy2004 said:


> I was advised to use this as I'm having problems with my knees from running!



Would Deep Heat not be just as good?


----------



## march_hare (27 Feb 2007)

Alot of the good health stores in Cork carry both varieties of Tiger balm.


----------



## Sandy2004 (27 Feb 2007)

closed


----------



## Ravima (27 Feb 2007)

try the health shop in partick st


----------



## cappamj (27 Feb 2007)

Tiger Balm was the only thing that worked for me when I had back problems last month


----------



## Ralphie (27 Feb 2007)

Try the €2 shops, you get two packets for strangely enough €2!


----------



## Marie M (28 Feb 2007)

I found it in Hector Greys (the original pound shop)


----------

